# lean up



## evolution (Jul 18, 2009)

hi im really finding it hard getting a good diet together. Im currently 15st and been training for 2.5years.

i need a diet that wont make me loose the muscle iv built up but will help me get my bf down.

with my work im out and about all day, so i do find it hard to get the right foods.

any suggestion are welcome.....thanks


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Either prepare your meals in advance or use meal reps.

I used to sell cars and worked 6 days a week and 56 hours in those 6 days, I trained 4 times a week and did cardio twice a day whilst getting ready for contests. On top of that I worked the door 2 or 3 night a week.

I still made time to cook all my meals myself and managed to drop 5 stones in 18 weeks.

This may sound harsh but if you want to acheive it bad enough you'll go the extra mile to manage it. Your post makes you sound like you want it but aren't wanting it bad enough to go that extra mile.

I'mnot having a go, jut being brutally honest from your post.


----------



## evolution (Jul 18, 2009)

tbh im just finding it hard change my diet, or put a good diet together.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

there are a million diet threads on here bud-how come you cant adapt one?

is the real problem doing consistent cardio?


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

i work 4 nights a week 12 hr shifts and its plausable as extreme says to still make the required food i need i actually find it harder at home with not being as active to get the required calories in me but i manage

if you want to improve theres only really you stoppping you

good luck but be more positive


----------



## evolution (Jul 18, 2009)

> Your post makes you sound like you want it but aren't wanting it bad enough to go that extra mile


 i am trying i just need a few pointers. Whats your tipical daily diet @ extream ,cal..thanks


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

john davies said:


> i am trying i just need a few pointers. Whats your tipical daily diet @ extream ,cal..thanks


Its much easier to post up yours - I've answered 4 diet threads in the last two weeks like this on forums and it gets tedious. If you need a few pointers more than happy to help but I can't give you pointers without seeing

1. Your current diet

2. Your height/weight/bodyfat and an estimation of your metabolism

3. If you know your maintenance calories this would help

Basically work out your maintenance calories - drop this by 300 (as you are trying to lean up)

Split your food calorie ratios equally between protein, low GI carbs and good fats (There is a sticky on how to do this on the board, the original post is by me and the post you are searching for is by FierceFrets) Tailor carbs off and increase fats toward the end of the day.

The point is that diet is exceptionally complicated and nutrition is something I have a big interest in, so I will help you. But to be helped you need to first help yourself and 'what do you eat' shows a lack of research and effort.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Apologies if that sounds harsh - but compare to a real world example.

Would you walk into a hedge fund tomorrow and say to the guys there 'Tell me how you trade.' After 10 people a week do this the guy will get bored, particularly when he's already published his trading methods free and stuck them up on the wall.


----------



## evolution (Jul 18, 2009)

> But to be helped you need to first help yourself and 'what do you eat' shows a lack of research and effort


 its not so much what do you eat its just putting it all together from scratch.


----------



## evolution (Jul 18, 2009)

height is about 5 ft 9, weight is about 15stone, i would say slow metabolism.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

john davies said:


> its not so much what do you eat its just putting it all together from scratch.


If you want me to completely construct you a diet tailored to your needs you'd have to pay me (This isn't an offer to do this by the way). The amount of time and effort it takes is strenuous and me telling you my diet would be completely irrelevant, as we won't have the same lean body mass, metabolism or insulin sensitivity etc...

Also surely you know your own body better than I do? So the best first draft would be done by yourself.

Like I said more than happy to comment on 'your' specific diet or specific questions that are troubling you. But I rarely have the time to build diets for close friends from scratch, its too much work to do for each individual. You say you are having trouble building a diet - ok why? Whats troubling you? What are your specific issues? If you don't have any just google muscle retention diet....


----------



## evolution (Jul 18, 2009)

Right i will start,you can pick the bones lol

09.00 bowel of oats

1030 protein shake

12.30 pasta salad

15.00 protein shake

18.00 rice and chicken training day banana and tea 20.30


----------



## evolution (Jul 18, 2009)

anyone ????


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Here's what I think would look better:

On Waking: Whey Protein Shake on Waking & 50g oats

10 am Time released Protein Shake

1pm Baked potato, large salad and chicken/tuna/cottage cheese (Example)

3pm Protein & Carbs Shake

6pm Baked potato/50g boiled rice, chicken breast and large salad

Before Bed: Time released Protein Shake

---

PWO: Protein & Carbs Shake such as Build & Recover

---

This would include a lot of supplements but you could easily be getting 200g+ protein per day!

---

For alternative see this article:

http://www.extremenutrition.co.uk/news_and_articles/mass_building_diet_program.php


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

9 - No protein

10.30 - No carbs (is there a reason - which shake)

12.30 - Pasta is a poor carb source for anything other than pre-workout nutrition as its GI is high so its likely to cause you to store BF

15.00 - See 10.30

18.00 - What kind of rice; is this before or after training

20.30 - What is this

- Other points

1. What time are you sleeping. Slow release protein pre sleep is essential

2. No healthy fats

3. No food weights (this is meticulous but 'chicken' can mean a lot of things. Is this 1 chicken breast etc...)

In general - sort of on the right track compared to a layperson in terms of number of meals and general food types. But poor diet timing (you are not eating at the right times) and still way too vague.


----------



## evolution (Jul 18, 2009)

20.30 on training day i would have my tea this time i.e rice and chicken


----------

